# New here



## Molls_68 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi there everyone, another newbie here, absolutely love makeup and nails.  I'm hoping to learn and get some inspiration from everyone here, look forward to chatting to you all


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 20, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Molls_68 (Mar 21, 2020)

Dawn said:


> Welcome to Specktra!!


Thankyou


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, Molls. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Molls_68 (Jul 18, 2020)

JamesFitts said:


> Hi, Molls. Welcome to the community.


Thankyou


----------

